# POST YOUR PET(s) !



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I need to see cute animals! And I want to see YOUR animals 


I thought this would be a lot of fun.



I myself have guinea pigs:


































Annnnd a turtle

























What about you?


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....444_1515380418674389_878220750211842057_o.jpg
Roger


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

*His name is Bun Bun*









He likes to play music.









I love my pointy eared friend.









(^ x ^)


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I love this thread!

Here is my friend!


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

These are my babies. The blue male budgie is named "Fuglebugl" and I love him to death, he's so energetic, friendly and playful. And the other albino bird is his girlfriend, I almost just got her. Her name's "Cookie".


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

They're old and he's grayer, but it's him.


















(Perhaps I'll crop out the shoes someday :mellow:?)


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

AW GUYS I LOVE PETS THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER
Anyway, here is my bunny (who passed two months ago, I still miss him so much)







and my puppy when she was one month old


----------



## Kelleth (May 11, 2015)

I have 5 cats: 
Mitzy crazy one







Dylan Egyptian Mau







Amber the mother and Izzy the baby







Sammy who eats to much


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay then!
my white cat 






















Our other cat, with kittens








and I used to have a baby rabbit too


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Meet Violet, a bratty princess:


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

Newest addition is Harley Quinn. Still a puppy. A big rambunctious German Shepherd puppy.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Simba, our Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to breed guinea pigs. They're great animals and they make brilliant space-ship noises.

This is my lovely Millie. She's my best friend.





















She was found with her litter in a bin and they were taken to a rescue centre. Her litter mates all became hearing dogs but Millie was too nervous so she came to live with us.


----------



## ughitsyou (May 5, 2015)

View attachment 327890

Her name is Bayley, and she's an birman. :kitteh:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

ughitsyou said:


> Her name is Bayley, and she's an birman. :kitteh:


The attachment doesn't wooooork! :angry:


----------



## ughitsyou (May 5, 2015)

oops.. didn't know, but thanks for telling! I'm new to the forum so yeah.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry, I get overly aggressive about not being able to see adorable animals...


----------



## ughitsyou (May 5, 2015)

airotciV said:


> Sorry, I get overly aggressive about not being able to see adorable animals...


Noo, you don't have to apologize yourself! it's understandable! ^^


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Echoe said:


> They're old and he's grayer, but it's him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o god... that dog just knows it is cute, and gives no fucks about it.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Polly - a 4 month old Irish terrier. We've only had her since Wednesday - and she's quickly settling in. Alert, clever, and very sweet. And fond of cords, tablets and door knobs.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> View attachment 346818
> View attachment 346826
> 
> 
> Polly - a 4 month old Irish terrier. We've only had her since Wednesday - and she's quickly settling in. Alert, clever, and very sweet. And fond of cords, tablets and door knobs.


I am truly smitten. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

ughitsyou said:


> oops.. Didn't know, but thanks for telling! I'm new to the forum so yeah.


adooraaablellelrhalsdkjhflaksdjhf hes got a little flower on his head haawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> I am truly smitten. Beautiful dog!


Thank you! She's a charmer.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## jmurphy (Jul 26, 2015)

quality cuddle time


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


>


Aw crap, I guess the image of my dog disappeared because I deleted my imgur account. 
I attempted to reload the image from PersC mobile site, but that's just too frustrating to deal with.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Cleo


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

Loki - Chiwawa and Dotson.. I was told. Ten years old.


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)




----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

His name is Prince...coincidentally named after the singer.



Dear Sigmund said:


> View attachment 373138


Oh, lord v.v Be still, heart.


----------



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

My Ginger


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

Her name is Sarabi (Simba's mum in case you were wondering)
















It's her 18th birthday on 23rd October this year


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

That's how much she like INTJs since my ex.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

My cat taking a nap.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

Just came back from friends 
one of them is japanese
i adopted 3 of the numerous babes he did 
akshully my phone takes horrible pics


----------

